# Общий раздел > Форум свободного общения > Юмор >  Мужчина и женщина - кто мы?

## Irina

Мужчина - открытая книга, написанная по-китайски. Требуется Перевод, Интерпретация и Понимание. Иногда
Перевод так сложен, что желание читать пропадает. В Интерпретации у нас, Женщин, заключается наибольшая вероятность допустить ошибку. Но порой, уже терпеливо добравшись до заключительной стадии - Понимания - становится ясно, что разочаровалась в "сюжете".
Мужчина - животное, на которое Женщина охотится с помощью терпения и ласки.
Настоящий мужчина всегда добьется того, что хочет женщина.
Мужчина, побывавший под каблуком, в состоянии вынести любые шпильки.
Вот-вот мужчины одержат победу над женщинами в необъявленной войне за право считаться слабым полом.
Когда мужчинам не хватает блеска, они лысеют.
Если мужчина говорит: "Это глупая детская игра", - значит, это игра, в которой он проигрывает свой жене.
Всё, что делают мужчины, - делается ради женщин. И только безделье - для себя!
Самая богатая мужская фантазия скрывается под самой короткой женской юбкой.
Стоило только попросить мужчину помочь вымыть посуду - и тут же появилась автоматическая посудомойка.
Как бы плохо мужчина не думал о женщинах, любая женщина думает о них еще хуже.
Идеальный мужчина не пьет, не курит, не играет на скачках, никогда не спорит и ... не существует!!!
В жизни каждого мужчины наступает период, когда чистые носки проще купить.
Бог дал мужчине две головы, но крови так мало, что думать ими можно только по отдельности.
Когда мужчине плохо - он ищет женщину. Когда мужчине хорошо - он ищет еще одну.
И мужчины и женщины ошибаются относительно друг друга, когда мужчины думают, что все женщины разные, а женщины - что все мужчины одинаковые.

*****

Женщине столько лет, на сколько она выглядит перед завтраком.
Женщины не прощают нам наших ошибок - и даже своих собственных.
Так как писать умели главным образом мужчины, все несчастья на свете были приписаны женщинам.
Окончательное решение женщины редко бывает последним.
Зеркало - это такой инструмент, который помогает женщине опаздывать.
Надо уметь часто повиноваться женщине, чтобы иметь иногда право ею повелевать.
Если жена пилит мужа, значит хочет сделать из него прекрасную половину.
Некоторые женщины достойны, чтобы драться за них… Но некоторые - чтобы умереть.
Автоматизация - это старания мужчин упростить работу настолько, чтобы ее могли делать женщины.
Никогда не женись на женщине, с которой можно жить. Женись на той, без которой жить нельзя!!!
Женщина за рулем - как звезда в небе: ты ее видишь, а она тебя - нет.
Женщины, безусловно умеют хранить тайны… Но сообща.
Если вы думаете, что никотин не влияет на голос женщины, попробуйте стряхнуть пепел на ковер.

----------


## Sanych

> Женщине столько лет, на сколько она выглядит перед завтраком.


В Москве новая поговорка в моде. "Женщине столько лет, насколько выглядит её любовник"

----------

